# International Cadet Self-Propelled Snow Blowers 265, 268, 328 GSS-1440



## natemn57 (Nov 26, 2011)

does anyone know where i can load a service manual and parts diagram
thanks natemn57:wave:


----------



## dehrhardt (Apr 1, 2009)

go to partstree.com

in the area labeled I don't know my part number but I know my model! enter cub cadet as the manufacturer, then enter one of the models you specified above.

This is for parts only.Not sure where to get a service manual on line


----------



## natemn57 (Nov 26, 2011)

*cub cadit*

Thanks i looked there sorta found what i was looking for


----------

